

Ask HN: 100+ people/companies were hiring at ClojureWest? - yresnob

So almost half the room raised their hands that they were hiring at ClojureWest. Where are these job postings at and&#x2F;or can you post here if you are hiring?
======
gvickers
[http://functionaljobs.com/](http://functionaljobs.com/) seems to have a few
postings. It is strange that there seems to be a huge desire for Clojure
programmers but I have seen very little in the way of wanted adds.

